# Shifa College of Medicine vs CMH-LMC



## Hzfndm (Nov 15, 2018)

Let's get this over with once and for all, since this time around we may have to list these in preference order as news is around that admissions for these colleges will be centralized through NUMS on a pattern similar to the one exhibited by UHS this year. Do give proper arguments to support your choice.


----------



## Hareemrauf (Feb 15, 2018)

Okay so both are amazing universities with some pros and cons.
Let's start with Shifa.
It's almost like Aga Khan. It has a modular teaching system with 2 years of clerkship towards the end. Also, many of Shifa's graduates manage to clear the USMLE pretty easily. 
However, it does not have a hostel. It has rented homes (2 students per room) instead which are very expensive wrt to the facilities it provides. And since Shifa International is a pretty expensive hospital, there is lesser patient exposure there. 

CMH has greater patient exposure in it's hospital. It's also relatively cheaper and has a hostel (4 people per room in the first year) within the premises.
However, students from CMH are hardly given any vacations. The few days which are given are meant solely for studying purposes. There's no modular system and for people who look forward to clearing the USMLE, CMH won't really be the best option. And yes, many people think cmh, being under the army, is disciplined. But I've heard from various seniors of mine who study there, that that's not the case. And they also have a uniform.

It kind of depends on what you want to do after MBBS. If you want to go abroad, I'd suggest Shifa (that's what I'm going for too) and if you want to stay in Pakistan then I'd say go for CMH.


----------



## nidarasul (Sep 23, 2013)

I'd agree with everything about Shifa Hareem said except the patient exposure. Shifa International hospital has a whole department called Shifa Foundation. It is a welfare part of the hospital which has the same consultants that work in the private side but offers care to patients with extremely poor financial capacity. It is pretty close to a government hospital in terms of expenses. Majority of classes for students of Shifa are in the foundation part. You are free to visit Shifa international, everything is in the same building complex, you have access to wards and operation theaters and private clinics of consultants.
The patient exposure argument is legit in private hospitals but it no longer applies to Shifa.


----------



## maryam_81 (Apr 13, 2015)

How’s the hostel environment in Shifa medical college? I have heard that there is lot of illegal activities there.


----------

